# ***Dixie Jon Boat Anglers club meeting Dec 20th***



## bsanders (Dec 2, 2015)

Saturday December 20th at 2pm
Jackson EMC Building
85 Spratlin Mill Rd 
Hull, Ga 30646


----------



## bsanders (Dec 3, 2015)

*change*

Due to a conflict with the cold water championship, the meeting will be held the following day, Sunday the 20th at 2pm. Same location


----------



## chap89 (Dec 7, 2015)

Is this meeting open to new members?


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Dec 8, 2015)

yes, we would like to see you at the meeting


----------



## bsanders (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry not responding. But as stated above, absolutely open to anyone that's interested in fishing with us for the 2016 year.


----------



## Varner (Dec 8, 2015)

I plan on fish with  Dixie and SJA next  year. Hope y'all do something to avoid conflict with the  schedule?


----------



## bsanders (Dec 10, 2015)

We will start January 23rd.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 10, 2015)

This is the proposed schedule
1/23 Varner
2/6 Cedar Creek
2/20 Black Shoals
3/5 Varner
3/19 Bear Creek
4/2 Stone Mtn
4/16 Black Shoals
4/30 Varner
5/14 Stone Mtn
5/28 Bear Creek
6/11 Black Shoals
6/25 Horton or Varner
7/19 Varner or Bear Creek
7/23 Fort Yargo
8/6 Varner or Bear Creek
8/20 Championship
All pending Club meeting


----------



## spud (Dec 14, 2015)

How much is club membership per person and what is the entry fee per boat? If partner can't show up can we use a sub?


----------



## bsanders (Dec 14, 2015)

www.dixiejonboatanglers.com


----------



## spud (Dec 14, 2015)

Costs 
There is an annual $35 membership fee for each person that fishes any lake. 
-this is stated in the rules, does this mean every sub partner has to pay the $35 membership fee?


----------



## jack butler (Dec 14, 2015)

After two memberships are played you can sub


----------



## spud (Dec 14, 2015)

thanx


----------



## bsanders (Dec 14, 2015)

spud said:


> Costs
> There is an annual $35 membership fee for each person that fishes any lake.
> -this is stated in the rules, does this mean every sub partner has to pay the $35 membership fee?



no…..a team will have 2 memberships total paid. subs do not have to pay a membership…..but they can if they are feeling generous


----------

